# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Looking for bycle mates  from Poland to Ukraina .

## TravelMate

hi , Everybody  I m planning to go Ukraine from poland  through Belaruss.
Begg of 20 june to 9 july (Optional ).Starting point from Warsaw. 
Here is the plan from Warsaw to vitesk belarussia then odessa , donetsk and simferopol and back to odessa to  warsaw in same route. 

Not: I m russian speaker little bit Polish but originally from Turkey .

----------


## martinguptill

It is a very good for you if you are interested in bicycle racing.There are many auto-mobile manufacturing companies which makes different styles and designs of motorbike or bicycle.

----------

